# July 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Summer is in full swing now so it's prime time to get out in the sun with your vizslas and your cameras!

For anyone new to our friendly competition, the rules are simple. Submit up to two photos you take this month of your vizsla. I usually close the thread down around the first of the next month, so you have lots of time. After that we'll all vote for our favorite pic. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Pecan misses out on a couple of weeks of July. Just spay, she's in "take it easy" mode. Pic on the drive home, very sad, confused and still drugged up.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

On point like a boss.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Went on a camping trip over 4th of July weekend and finally got Kaylee to actually get in the water and retrieve


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash's reaction to being told we are out of treats.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby grabbing some shade in the garden on what's been the hottest day of the year so far here in North UK....Elvis gave in to the velcrocity and went inside...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Ruby grabbing some shade in the garden on what's been the hottest day of the year so far here in North UK....


Oh yeah, what was it ... 70F? You just have to rub it in, don't you? <BG> Let's have TR tell us about her hottest day.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby grabbing some shade in the garden on what's been the hottest day of the year so far here in North UK....
> ...


the mercury rose to a heady 85F Bob...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Charlie on groundhog lookout.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

New 17 week old pup in the family. She's already super steady and stylish in her bird work.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden has just recently (at 4) shown some interest in hunting in grandma's garden. This was his first real point caught on camera while looking for the baby bun-bun that moved in under the deck


----------



## Oyster (Mar 7, 2016)

I have no idea how this ended up in focus. Buffy loves dragging this heavy thing on a string around the yard - she still prances around like a little puppy with it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't forget to submit your entries before the end of the month!


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos exercising self discipline and taking a moment to tap into his inner Linus.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

which *two*are you entering HeCallsMeBama?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Oops! Didn't realize there were limits, but it totally makes sense that there would be. It doesn't matter. Pick your two favs and enter those! It's all in fun.


----------

